

FeeFighters - Make credit card processors bid for your business - coderdude
http://feefighters.com/

======
jemka
I knew of these guys back when they were TransFS. I have nothing but good
things to say about them. Other than they brought to market the idea faster
than I could. grrr

------
MicahWedemeyer
I used these guys a while back and was very pleased. Highly recommended if
you're stepping out into the world of credit card processing.

------
orenmazor
fantastic. I love the attitude.

my question is, how do you get into a situation where you make a business that
traditionally waits for you to come to them, come to you?

I guess that's The Question :)

------
benguild
Love it.

